# LDS Store online SOLD OUT



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

last week there was a delay but you could still order.

today. at least on the first 4-5 items I checked it says "*Due to increased demand for home storage items, this item is out of stock and temporarily unavailable. This item will be available to order in the future when additional inventory is in stock."*


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Augason Farms out 2 months and not taking any new orders.
Wise Foods out of stock on all items
Mountain House sold out

Just checked their websites. Things may change.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

But you can still buy some of their products at the retailers that they support.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Be Prepared has random items in stock, but delivery is still one to two months out. My Patriot Supply seems to be out of everything. Honeyville also has a few things in stock, but nothing I needed/wanted.

I've placed several small orders with Be Prepared as different things come in to stock. I prefer their house brand, Emergency Essentials, to Mountain house for freeze dried meats.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

To all the folks who didn’t prepare, or who waited till the virus to start preparing: GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Mrs Inor would shoot me if I bought more LDS Wheat. I think we are sitting on about 300 pounds of it right now. To start using some of it, I have been boning up on some honey wheat bread recipes. I will try a few different loaves this week and next to do the taste test.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Kick those fruit and veggie gardens into high gear this season, folks. I think it's gonna be real important.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Inor said:


> Mrs Inor would shoot me if I bought more LDS Wheat. I think we are sitting on about 300 pounds of it right now. To start using some of it, I have been boning up on some honey wheat bread recipes. I will try a few different loaves this week and next to do the taste test.


Did you get the kind you have to grind up in the mill yourself?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

here is a picture of my grinder 






(old but good)
and Wheat


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Annie said:


> Did you get the kind you have to grind up in the mill yourself?


I've always wondered about that.
Say you have a 5gal bucket of wheat grains. How many cups of flour would that grind up to? I've always thought it would take a lot to make enough for even just one loaf...and a 5gal bucket of flour would make more sense... But, again, I dont know. Anyone?


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

MountainGirl said:


> I've always wondered about that.
> Say you have a 5gal bucket of wheat grains. How many cups of flour would that grind up to? I've always thought it would take a lot to make enough for even just one loaf...and a 5gal bucket of flour would make more sense... But, again, I dont know. Anyone?


Okay, I don't have good number sense, so keep that in mind, but if you grind five pounds of wheat berries, it seems as though you have to end up with five pounds (or very close to it) of whole wheat flour. The volume would decrease, but not the weight.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> I've always wondered about that.
> Say you have a 5gal bucket of wheat grains. How many cups of flour would that grind up to? I've always thought it would take a lot to make enough for even just one loaf...and a 5gal bucket of flour would make more sense... But, again, I dont know. Anyone?


the wheat ends up being more.. basic rule is 1 cup wheat = 1 1/2 cup flour

https://www.sustainablecooks.com/grinding-your-own-wheat/


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

paulag1955 said:


> Okay, I don't have good number sense, so keep that in mind, but if you grind five pounds of wheat berries, it seems as though you have to end up with five pounds of whole wheat flour. The volume would decrease, but not the weight.





Maine-Marine said:


> the wheat ends up being more.. basic rule is 1 cup wheat = 1 1/2 cup flour
> 
> https://www.sustainablecooks.com/grinding-your-own-wheat/


Makes sense. Thanks!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

paulag1955 said:


> Okay, I don't have good number sense, so keep that in mind, but if you grind five pounds of wheat berries, it seems as though you have to end up with five pounds (or very close to it) of whole wheat flour. The volume would decrease, but not the weight.


volume would increase, weight would stay the same


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Maine-Marine said:


> volume would increase, weight would stay the same


Yeah, that doesn't make sense to me because larger particles generally take up more room than smaller particles, but I'll take your word for it.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

paulag1955 said:


> Yeah, that doesn't make sense to me because larger particles generally take up more room than smaller particles, but I'll take your word for it.


think of the wheat as being in a compressed seed,

here is a lady that grinds 1 cup of wheat.. notice the before and after volume. jump ahead to about the 3 minute mark


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Annie said:


> Did you get the kind you have to grind up in the mill yourself?


Yes. We have a Country Living grain mill. A couple years ago I broke down and bought an electric motor for it because I realized if I continued to grind it by hand, I would slowly starve to death since it take more calories to grind it than you get from eating the results! :tango_face_grin:


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Inor said:


> Yes. We have a Country Living grain mill. A couple years ago I broke down and bought an electric motor for it because I realized if I continued to grind it by hand, I would slowly starve to death since it take more calories to grind it than you get from eating the results! :tango_face_grin:


Maybe you could rig a tread mill to it and get some goats or donkeys or something to grind for you.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

MountainGirl said:


> Maybe you could rig a tread mill to it and get some goats or donkeys or something to grind for you.


As long as I have power, I'll just plug the damn thing in and call it a day! :tango_face_grin: Without power... Well, I'll figure something out; I always do.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

In _The Long Winter_ by Laura Ingalls Wilder, the family had to grind wheat in their coffee grinder. It took all day to grind enough flour to make a rough loaf each day for the family. For those of you who aren't familiar, there were so many blizzards, so close to together, that the trains couldn't make it through to De Smet with supplies and the town was starving. The Ingalls had a little wheat because Pa noticed that the inside of Almanzo and Royal's house was smaller than the outside, so he confronted them to get some. After that was when Almanzo and Cap Garland decided they needed to go south to a homestead where they had heard that there was wheat to be had. They barely made it back in time before the next blizzard, but they got the wheat and saved the town.

Here's a link to a summary (and some editorializing) of this episode from the book.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Annie said:


> Kick those fruit and veggie gardens into high gear this season, folks. I think it's gonna be real important.


Our agriculture is scrambling! Farmers are raising the alarm bells - likely higher prices and food shortages.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

charito said:


> Our agriculture is scrambling! Farmers are raising the alarm bells - likely higher prices and food shortages.


Yeah, things may get pricey. I'm hoping we can grow better food than we find in the stores.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Augason Farms out 2 months and not taking any new orders.
> Wise Foods out of stock on all items
> Mountain House sold out
> 
> Just checked their websites. Things may change.


I like this place. They're running behind but still selling--good stuff, too. It's organic.

https://www.trueleafmarket.com/collections/bulk-grains-for-emergency-storage


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Don’t forget to stock up on canning jar lids. They’re starting to get scarce and more expensive. Jars too.


----------

